# Willie and the Rainbow Bridge



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

September 11, 2015. One week after losing Willie, our nine year old male golden, to a brain tumor.

This morning I was at my computer in the lower level of our home. Mollie, our ten year old female golden, was lying on the floor beside me. She moved to the steps and whined for me to come to her. I thought that she wanted to go outside. We went upstairs and I started to get ready to go for another morning walk. I looked out a window and there was a rainbow, but there were blue skies with only a few scattered clouds…one cloud above the our pond. The rainbow began on the middle of the dam which forms the pond. It went skyward from the dam into the cloud, ending in the cloud. Almost every morning Willie, Mollie and I walked across this dam stopping several times to enjoy the morning smells. 

I watched the rainbow from our deck until it disappeared. Then I went back downstairs. Mollie followed me and is now lying next to me. She really didn’t need/want to go out. She too misses Willie. Perhaps she wanted me to see the rainbow.

I have always thought that the story of the Rainbow Bridge was simply a way to make us feel better when we lose one of our best friends. Now I don’t know what to think. I really want to believe it. 

 Earlier this this morning when I was walking with Mollie. I offered the simple little prayer that I have prayed every morning as we take our walks. “God, please watch over my pups, my family and me. Thank you.” Then realizing that Willie was not with us, I said without really thinking, “God, you messed up.” But God doesn't "mess up". 

This rainbow can’t be a coincidence. When asked, my simple statement of faith has always been, “I believe in God because of rainbows.” 

Thank you, God, for taking care of Willie, Mollie, my family and me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a God wink, letting you know Willie is okay!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Definitely a God wink. 

Absolutely beautiful, Willie wanted both you and Mollie to know he was alright and thinking of you. 

The day will come when you are reunited with Willie, until then, he's watching over you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Willie*



guild.tom said:


> September 11, 2015. One week after losing Willie, our nine year old male golden, to a brain tumor.
> 
> This morning I was at my computer in the lower level of our home. Mollie, our ten year old female golden, was lying on the floor beside me. She moved to the steps and whined for me to come to her. I thought that she wanted to go outside. We went upstairs and I started to get ready to go for another morning walk. I looked out a window and there was a rainbow, but there were blue skies with only a few scattered clouds…one cloud above the our pond. The rainbow began on the middle of the dam which forms the pond. It went skyward from the dam into the cloud, ending in the cloud. Almost every morning Willie, Mollie and I walked across this dam stopping several times to enjoy the morning smells.
> 
> ...


I believe it was Willie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very fitting to see the rainbow today. So very sorry for your loss of Willie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tom*

Tom: I added sweet Willie to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-11.html#post5993778


----------



## SarahandFinn (Jul 24, 2015)

*My condolences*

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I teach kindergarten and today, just for fun, I interviewed my kids and asked them "how do you catch a rainbow". One response from a little three year old reminded me of rainbow bridge. She said "Well, you have to go to heaven first because that's where all the rainbows go". 

I don't believe everything the kids tell me but this seemed to make sense in an awesome way.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How often do we get a "sign". Blows me away every time!


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

*A second rainbow experience*

This happened on the morning of September 16, at 7:15 a.m. I wasn’t going to share it, but I think that those of us who have lost one of our goldens might find the continuation of my rainbow story comforting. 

There had been light sprinkles on our forty acre prairie. A double rainbow appeared in the west.The brighter of the two appeared to begin and end very at our property line…a distance of 1/4 mile from beginning to end. 

The night before night while brushing Willie’s fur out of his thunder shirt, I again said over and over, “God you really messed up.” I most certainly didn’t mean to say it. It just came out.

Maybe this second rainbow was another reminder that God doesn’t “mess up” and that Willie is really OK. 

Willie has been gone for over three weeks. We have made a deposit on a new puppy, a Boykin Spaniel, that will arrive next spring and even though we still have Miss Mollie, our ten year old golden, I still miss Willie terribly. Maybe I always will.


----------

